

Ask YC:  Are people interested in hanging out the weekend of startup school? - iamelgringo

I don't know if anything formal had been planned by the Startup School, so if there is something formal already planned, please let me know.  I was just thinking that it would be cool if we could give people flying in a chance to hang out a bit more and talk.  Also, if people live in the area but didn't get accepted, it would be nice to still be able to get together with other people from Hacker News.<p>My wife used to do event planning, and has some spare time.  We also live in the area, so we'd be happy to put something together if people are interested.  But before we did something, we wanted to gauge people's  interest, to see if people want to hang out, what size place we'd need, etc...<p>I know the application deadline is still a month away, but if there's a large enough group of people that want to get together, we should start doing some leg work now.<p>I'd be interested in hearing from people who went last year.  What did people do to get together?  How did that work?  Any thoughts on something different you'd like?
======
larrykubin
Last year, Sam Odio set up a wiki for the event and someone also set up a
Facebook group. People wrote down their contact info on the wiki, and then a
bunch of us got together and ate some tacos and chatted. Then a group of us
went to have drinks at some of the bars. It was pretty fun, so I think this
should be done again. I'd be interested.

~~~
iamelgringo
How many people showed up?

~~~
RyanGWU82
There were about 20 at the dinner on Friday night.

~~~
iamelgringo
Thanks for the info.

------
gibsonf1
I'm interested in attending. Last year my cofounder and I went, and then left
right after - we didn't know anyone then.

------
sarosh
I too would be interested (pending acceptance of course); I think the most
effective technique would be to provide some kind of networking ahead of time
(not sure how that would work, but a wiki is always a good first step).

------
myoung8
If you guys want, I could try to reserve a room in Old Union for an hour or so
after the event so people can get together and mingle.

~~~
iamelgringo
Do you know how many people fit in Old Union? I'm a bit unfamiliar with the
place. I'm assuming that it's a place on campus.

I was thinking of doing something the night before Startup School. That way
people could get together the night before if they're coming in to town for
the weekend.

Just a thought. Ping me at iamelgringo(Pants)gmail.com.

------
ph0rque
Interested here, as well; although my attendance is highly dependent on being
accepted, as well as other factors.

------
vikas5678
Definitely interested, would be great i think...ofcourse, i got to be allowed
to be there :-D

------
ubudesign
Count me in as well. I'm in LA but always looking for an excuse to go up
north.

------
johnrob
Sounds like a great idea. I would be in.

------
vlod
im probably interested. i always like to shoot the breeze.

------
alaskamiller
let's all get pho

------
chicken
i'd be game

